# Cágate lorito



## viviana jones

¿Conoce alguien el origen de esta expresión (que según el diccionario se utiliza para reforzar la manifestación de asombro )?
Lo que más me llama la atención es el diminutivo.

Un saludo


----------



## piraña utria

viviana jones said:


> ¿Conoce alguien el origen de esta expresión (que según el diccionario se utiliza para reforzar la manifestación de asombro )?
> Lo que más me llama la atención es el diminutivo.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Hola:

Yo no había escuchado jamás esa expresión, ¿será española?.

Saludos,


----------



## Chaly

Hola Viviana, núnca la había escuchado... me puedes dar algún ejemplo de como se utilizaría para manifestar asombro? no puedo imaginármelo...


----------



## viviana jones

Sí, es una expresión completamente española (no sé si del sur o del centro, porque, como mínimo las personas de Catalunya que hablan catalán no la usan). Mi familia es chilena y tampoco la había oído nunca.

Un ejemplo sería (me imagino, porque yo tampoco la uso): 
"Ayer Antonio había bebido, cogió el coche y ¡cágate lorito! ¡lo pilló la policía!" o 
o "Anoche estuvimos en una fiesta que... ¡cágate lorito!"

Pero si hay alguien que sabe mejor como usar esta expresión, ¡que escriba!



Un saludo.


----------



## viviana jones

Otros ejemplos de uso de "cágate lorito", copiados de internet:

"_Cagate lorito lo rapido que la gente responde... Eso me gusta, que la gente se meta _
_ y siga el foro a menudo"._
"_Los loros son así. Los gatos son así. Se juntan y ¡cágate lorito!"_
" _Según la dermatóloga mi madre también tiene alopecia. ¡Cágate lorito! Ya quisiera _
_  yo __tener el pelo de mi madre que tiene 54 años"_


----------



## Arrius

Nunca he escuchado esa expresión, pero conozco_ el chocolate del loro_, de manera que parece que los hispanohablantes se refieren al loro más que los ingleses en sus idiomas pintorescos. Mi explicación es que un loro parlanchín asustado agita violentamente sus alas y muestra su miedo más ruidosamente que cualquier otro animal hasta quizá cagarse de espanto. La forma diminutiva_ lorito _ puede indicar cariño más bien que tamaño.


----------



## belén

Sí, la he oído y usado toda mi vida y no he notado que sea de una parte de España en particular, ya que la he oído (y me han entendido) por todas partes (de España).

La verdad es que nunca le había prestado atención a la frase, pero sí que es curiosa.

Saludos,
Belén

He añadido "de España", por si no quedaba claro que me refería a que es una expresión típica de aquí, como se ha comentado antes.


----------



## piraña utria

belén said:


> Sí, la he oído y usado toda mi vida y no he notado que sea de una parte de España en particular, ya que la he oído (y me han entendido) por todas partes.
> 
> La verdad es que nunca le había prestado atención a la frase, pero sí que es curiosa.
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
Hola Belén:

Como colombianos la entenderíamos ya que el "cágate" a secas es usado por acá en lo coloquial con similar sentido. Pero el "lorito" agregado sí nos causaría mucha curiosidad.

Saludos,


----------



## RIU

viviana jones said:


> Sí, es una expresión completamente española (no sé si del sur o del centro, porque, como mínimo las personas de Catalunya que hablan catalán no la usan).


 
Si la usamos cuando hablamos castellano, como bién apunta Belén.


----------



## belén

Esta expresión tiene un punto importante de asombro, de "no me puedo creer que me esté pasando esto" que con chocar mientras estás manejando, pues evidentemente nadie quiere que le pase, pero es una posibilidad con la que uno cuenta.

Pero, por ejemplo, podríamos decir:

Iba manejando y en eso se me cruzó una manada de babuinos ¡cágate lorito!


----------



## viviana jones

Sí, más o menos ha quedado claro cuándo se usa. Lo que yo pregunté en un principio fue si alguien conocía el origen de la expresión, un poco para contestar a la extrañeza de mi padre, que en sus 74 años de vida, nunca la había oído (algo comprensible, teniendo en cuenta que es chileno). 
Y me gustaría saber: ¿por qué lorito (diminutivo)?, ¿por qué este animal?, ¿tiene algun precedente?. 
Pero supongo que, al ser agosto y que en España todo dios está de vacaciones, nadie me aclarará la duda, (en el supuesto de que alguien lo sepa, porque quizás el origen se ha perdido en los anales de la historia).

Un saludo para todos


----------



## chics

Hola, yo también soy de Barcelona y sí la he oído a menudo, pienso que se usa en todo el país... pero es bastante informal, eso sí.

¡No había visto a RIU! Pues confirmo, confirmo, en Cataluña se dice.


----------



## ishvaaag

No sólo se usa esa, sino una variante mostrando cabreo e indignación, tal como más o menos...
"Como sigáis dando la barrila voy a montar un numerito que os váis a cagar en el lorito."


----------



## ishvaaag

Y también...

"Cómo no me resuelvan lo de la señal de la tdt mañana, me voy a cagar en el lorito"

Es muy socorrido.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## ishvaaag

Además, yo no creo haberla oído antes del fin de los años setenta ... quizás vagamente podría adjudicarse a que la dijera algún humorista en la tele, pero desde luego de momento es conjetura. Algo así como lo de "Al moreno, lo mato" de Tony Leblanc.


----------



## Bea_red

Buenas, ya ha pasado un tiempo desde esta pregunta pero yo también tengo curiosidad por saber de donde viene. De hecho acabo de escucharla en un capítulo de los Simpsons, ¿pudiera ser que se hiciera famosa a partir de ahí? Aunque se emitió en los años 90, yo no sé si antes se decía...


----------



## viviana jones

Sí, han pasado unos añitos, pero la pregunta sigue sin respuesta. 
Bea, es  más antigua que los Simpson... El que la decía mucho era Pepe Rubianes.


----------



## ratona!84

En Cataluña hay una vía ferrata que se llama "Cágate lorito". No sé si tendrá que ver con el origen de la expresión, habría que ver cuándo fue bautizada así...
http://deandar.com/ferratas/via-ferrata-cagate-lorito

Saludos!


----------



## lavecilla

viviana jones said:


> "Ayer Antonio había bebido, cogió el coche y ¡cágate lorito! ¡lo pilló la policía!"




Nunca había oído esa expresión. Entiendo que es similar a otras que también se intercalan en las frases para enfatizar lo que se está diciendo, tales como: ¡note lo vas a creer!; ¡no te lo pierdas!;¡la madre que lo/la parió!; ¡vaya tela!; ¡como te lo cuento!; etc.

A seguir bien.

_Edición del moderador: tipo de letra demasiado chico para leer. Formato cambiado al tipo de letra estándar para el foro. -fenixpollo_


----------



## Lampiste

lavecilla said:


> Nunca había oído esa expresión.


Yo sí la he oído alguna vez que otra, pero no puedo afirmar que sea muy usual.  Aquí preguntan por su significado, y la contestación es: "Cuando te quedas alucinado por algo".

Se puede decir que es una expresión de uso poco recomendable en ciertos círculos  por la presencia del verbo cagar, que al menos en la sociedad española siempre se ha considerado una palabra muy vulgar. Sin embargo, hay que reconocer que no suena tan mal actualmente, desde que se popularizó como equivalente de has metido la pata la expresión la has cagado. 

Ojo, pues.

Saludos.


P.D.: Hablando de las cagadas de los loritos, me he acordado de lo que contó un oyente en un programa matinal de una emisora de radio española, acerca de la educación de su mascota: 

–Estaba suelto por la casa, completamente a sus anchas –decía el propietario del loro– y, claro, cuando tenía que hacer sus necesidades las "soltaba" en cualquier sitio y lo ponía todo perdido. Así que con mucha paciencia lo acostumbré a que hiciera esas cosas en un rincón en el que yo había puesto un recipiente con una arena especial. 

–Ocasión propicia –bromeó el conductor del programa– para decirle eso de "cágate, lorito", jeje.

–No, no, cuando terminaba, yo siempre le decía "muy bieen, muy bieen" a fin de animarlo a que siguiera así. En realidad era muy dócil el animalito.

–Entonces, –terció de nuevo el locutor– ya no tiene usted que preocuparse por tan escatológico asunto, puesto que el loro hace sus cosas "civilizadamente" en su toilette, ¿no? (risas)

–Efectivamente. Ahora, cada vez que le entran las ganas va a su rincón, hace su faena y en cuanto termina viene hacia mí, se me sube al hombro y me dice: "muy bieen, muy bieen". 

_Edición del moderador: tipo de letra demasiado chico para leer. Formato cambiado al tipo de letra estándar para el foro. -fenixpollo_
.


----------



## danieleferrari

A mí me parece una interjección regional y algo anticuada.



RIU said:


> Si la usamos cuando hablamos castellano, como bién apunta Belén.


Acabo de leer el comentario de un señor catalán: "Que tambien hay españoles...que *c[á]gate lorito*".


----------



## RIU

Anda que no, iba a editar y le doy a eliminar. 

Es una expresión boomer de manual, sí.

Daniel, por si tienes curiosidad, la versión catalana es _caga-t'hi lluret_, tal como suena. Casi todas las expresiones castellanas tienen su versión jocosa, como por ejemplo _a sac pac_ (a saco, Paco) o _pel cul te la hinc _(la del cinco)_. _Es decir, en una conversación en catalán las sueltas así, mal traducidas y te quedas tan ancho, satisfecho, y hasta sonriendo, para gran regocijo, alegría y comprensión de los puristas de ambas lenguas.


----------



## danieleferrari

RIU said:


> Anda que no, iba a editar y le doy a eliminar.
> 
> Es una expresión boomer de manual, sí.
> 
> Daniel, por si tienes curiosidad, la versión catalana es _caga-t'hi lluret_, tal como suena. Casi todas las expresiones castellanas tienen su versión jocosa, como por ejemplo _a sac pac_ (a saco, Paco) o _pel cul te la hinc _(la del cinco)_. _Es decir, en una conversación en catalán las sueltas así, mal traducidas y te quedas tan ancho, satisfecho, y hasta sonriendo, para gran regocijo, alegría y comprensión de los puristas de ambas lenguas.


No puedo contigo, @RIU. Mil gracias, chico, eres muy amable.


----------



## sarah_

RIU said:


> Anda que no, iba a editar y le doy a eliminar.
> 
> Es una expresión boomer de manual, sí.
> 
> Daniel, por si tienes curiosidad, la versión catalana es _caga-t'hi lluret_, tal como suena. Casi todas las expresiones castellanas tienen su versión jocosa, como por ejemplo _a sac pac_ (a saco, Paco) o _pel cul te la hinc _(la del cinco)_. _Es decir, en una conversación en catalán las sueltas así, mal traducidas y te quedas tan ancho, satisfecho, y hasta sonriendo, para gran regocijo, alegría y comprensión de los puristas de ambas lenguas.


De cágate, lorito también existe la  versión humorística traducción literal al inglés:
Shit yourself, little parrot. Personalmente, siempre me ha hecho gracia y suelo usarla, jajaja.
La expresión me resulta relativamente moderna. Cuando yo era pequeña no se oía. Diría que es de los 2000, aprox.
Y bastante conocida.


ishvaaag said:


> me voy a cagar en el lorito


Esta versión, sin embargo, me resulta nueva.


----------



## danieleferrari

A ver... Ya os cuento con pelos y señales lo que pasó (que es contexto, Daniel, joder).

En una página Facebook, sale este titular (y noticia) extraído del periódico '20minutos':

Valerio: "He venido a 'First dates' a limpiar la imagen que se tiene de los italianos" Noticia.

Al leer esa 'chorrada' (léase una palabrota), me enfurruñé un poco. Un señor, aparentemente mayor, comentó: "pos que se quede aqui....par el resto de los programas.....hay muchooooooooo que limpiar", y yo le dije: "Tampoco hay que meterlo todo en el mismo saco, digo yo". Tras eso, el señor puso: ".....evidentemente tienes razon. No he dicho en ningun momento que TODOS los italianos sean de lo que la gente cree como.son... Que tambien hay españoles...*que cagate lorito*" (la negrita es mía).


----------



## gato radioso

danieleferrari said:


> A ver... Ya os cuento con pelos y señales lo que pasó (que es contexto, Daniel, joder).
> 
> En una página Facebook, sale este titular (y noticia) extraído del periódico '20minutos':
> 
> Valerio: "He venido a 'First dates' a limpiar la imagen que se tiene de los italianos" Noticia.
> 
> Al leer esa 'chorrada' (léase una palabrota), me enfurruñé un poco. Un señor, aparentemente mayor, comentó: "pos que se quede aqui....par el resto de los programas.....hay muchooooooooo que limpiar", y yo le dije: "Tampoco hay que meterlo todo en el mismo saco, digo yo". Tras eso, el señor puso: ".....evidentemente tienes razon. No he dicho en ningun momento que TODOS los italianos sean de lo que la gente cree como.son... Que tambien hay españoles...*que cagate lorito*" (la negrita es mía).


...hay españoles que son tremendos...


----------



## danieleferrari

En Madrid sería 'telita marinera'.


----------



## sarah_

danieleferrari said:


> En Madrid sería 'telita marinera'.


Por aquí tambien se dice lo del lorito


----------



## danieleferrari

sarah_ said:


> Por aquí tambien se dice lo del lorito


No me sonaba para nada, mil gracias a todo el mundo. Sois muy amables.


----------



## gato radioso

danieleferrari said:


> En Madrid sería 'telita marinera'.


En el sur: "...que vaya tela"


----------



## Azarosa

En el libro _Con dos huevos_ (2017), su autora, Héloïse Guerrier, desmenuza expresiones populares de la lengua española, pues descubrió que detrás de cada una de esas expresiones «había mucha miga». No tengo el libro a mano, pero sí recuerdo que además del origen describía el dicho como una manifestación de extrañeza o de pasmo (del tipo:_ ¡anda la osa!_). El loro viene a enfatizar el sentimiento de asombro: tan desconcertante resulta lo ocurrido que, como respuesta meramente fisiológica, el ave concluye haciendo de vientre.


----------



## Mister Draken

Azarosa said:


> En el libro _Con dos huevos_ (2017), su autora, Héloïse Guerrier, desmenuza expresiones populares de la lengua española, pues descubrió que detrás de cada una de esas expresiones «había mucha miga». No tengo el libro a mano, pero sí recuerdo que además del origen describía el dicho como una manifestación de extrañeza o de pasmo (del tipo:_ ¡anda la osa!_). El loro viene a enfatizar el sentimiento de asombro: tan desconcertante resulta lo ocurrido que, como respuesta meramente fisiológica, el ave concluye haciendo de vientre.


Pues el libro pone:

"Manifestación de asombro, de extrañeza, de sopresa [...] El loro de esta curiosa expresión viene a enfatizar el sentimiento de asombro: tan desconcertante resulta lo ocurrido que, como respuesta meramente fisiológica, el pájaro concluye haciéndose de vientre".


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> Pues el libro pone:
> 
> "Manifestación de asombro, de extrañeza, de sopresa [...] El loro de esta curiosa expresión viene a enfatizar el sentimiento de asombro: tan desconcertante resulta lo ocurrido que, como respuesta meramente fisiológica, el pájaro concluye haciéndose de vientre".


Sí, sí, pero traía su etimología además, y era muy graciosa (y más exhaustiva).


----------



## Mister Draken

Azarosa said:


> Sí, sí, pero traía su etimología además, y era muy graciosa (y más exhaustiva).


Pues el epub no la trae... ¡qué desilusión!


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> Pues el epub no la trae... ¡qué desilusión!


Era muy bueno, tenía que ver con la sorpresa del hecho consumado: uno limpiaba la jaula, cambiaba el papel de la base y cuando te querías dar cuenta, el cretino ya había ensuciado todo de nuevo. La expresión equivalía a la ironía "¡sí, dale, vos cagá tranquilo, que no hay problema!"


----------



## RIU

Azarosa said:


> El loro viene a enfatizar el sentimiento de asombro: tan desconcertante resulta lo ocurrido que, como respuesta meramente fisiológica, el ave concluye haciendo de vientre.



Pues no sé qué decirte, ni a ti ni a la autora, pero de asombro veo yo poco en la expresión de marras. Si acaso, y tras trasegar las oportunas cervezas, veo algún atisbo de asombro, extrañeza y hasta sorpresa, sin duda, estarán plagados de ironía.


----------



## jilar

Del origen poco puedo decir, pero sí que se conoce en toda España. Usada más o menos, por unos u otros, ... pero bien usada.

En el contexto presentado por Daniele, sí, podría sustituirse por "tela marinera". También  podría usarse un verbo sin más, como: flipar o alucinar.

Diría que es una interjección para indicar algo extraordinario o que llama la atención.


----------



## swift

sarah_ said:


> De cágate, lorito también existe la versión humorística traducción literal al inglés:
> Shit yourself, little parrot. Personalmente, siempre me ha hecho gracia y suelo usarla, jajaja.


¡Una traducción fromlostiana! 😂 Siempre quedan muy vistosas.

Me parece importante acotar que la expresión de marras debe llevar la coma del vocativo: “¡cágate, lorito!”. La he visto escrita sin coma varias veces en este hilo y en ejemplos que se encuentran en Internet, pero debe usarse la coma sí o sí.


----------



## danieleferrari

swift said:


> ¡Una traducción fromlostiana! 😂 Siempre quedan muy vistosas.
> 
> Me parece importante acotar que la expresión de marras debe llevar la coma del vocativo: “¡cágate, lorito!”. La he visto escrita sin coma varias veces en este hilo y en ejemplos que se encuentran en Internet, pero debe usarse la coma sí o sí.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

sarah_ said:


> La expresión me resulta relativamente moderna. Cuando yo era pequeña no se oía. Diría que es de los 2000, aprox.
> Y bastante conocida.


Es más antigua que eso, Sarah. Yo la he escuchado toda la vida (aunque ya está algo pasada). Me dice mi padre que él la recuerda desde principios de los 60 pero vete a saber cuánto tiempo llevaba rondando ya.


----------

